# ISDN unter Linux



## oezer (20. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Allerseitz,

hab da ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich gerne ISDN unter Linux einsetzen. Krieg das aber einfach nicht gebacken. Ich habe eine ITK Columbus World ISA die mittlerweile von Digi International aufgekauft wurde.

Hier ein paar Daten:
S.u.S.E. 6.2

die Karte und die Daten:
IRQ=11
IO=0x390
isac=0x6000
hscx=0x6040

dann sollte auch das Modul i4l geladen werden mit dem HiSax aber immer wieder bringt es ein Unload.

Treiber von der Karte ist eingerichtet. Das sehe ich wenn ich ein pnpdump auf > /etc/isapnp.conf mache dann sehe ich das die karten erkannt werden (sound ist auch dabei) wo die IRQ nummern angegeben werden und dann steht dahinter Enabeld OK!

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht eine Liste geben wie ich am besten vorgehe was alles wo drin stehen muss wie ich das packe?

Biiiiiittttteeeeee ich will endlich unter Linux arbeiten können....


danke
OeKo


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (22. Oktober 2000)

Hi OeKo, mon amigo 

Ich hab mal nen guten Kumpel von mir während des Joggens gefragt, der sich auch anständig mit Linux auskennt. Der hat mir ein Programm genannt, was so quasi einen Allround-Treiber für alle möglichen ISDN-Karten darstellt. Den Namen des Tools hab ich leider schon wieder vergessen - Schande über mich! 

Aber wenn Du willst, schreib ich ihm mal ne Mail und frag nochmal nach


----------



## oezer (27. Oktober 2000)

*Gelöst!!*

Danke Ib|za,

Man kann alles wirklich von YAST aus lösen, ohne grossartig irgendwelche Scripte zu editieren. Voraussetzung ist aber die Daten von der Hardware zu kennen.

Falls Gewünscht wird wie man dies bewerkstelligt, kann ich dies ja noch näher erläutern 

gruss
OeKo


----------



## Markus (8. Juni 2001)

also ich wuerde an deiner stelle mir die neue suse linux version saugen bekommste unter : 

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/evaluation-7.0/

und der grund dafuer ist ziemlich einfach die "alte" suse linux version hatte eine schlechte isdn unterstützung naja mit der neuen geht es wunderbar 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

cu Markus


----------

